# Anybody in Riverside, CA who could help this shelter dog?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

http://petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A649880...G,breed_MALTESE

A post about another breed dog caused me to run across this little guy's post on petharbor.com They say he is a 2 year old male Maltese that's been in the shelter since May 16. 

In the picture he appears to have been shaved or clipped very close recently. It looks like he's got some wounds on his chest, shoulder and maybe legs, too. I can't tell if they are animal bites or mites or just what ... but look at his little face.  

I wish I could help but Spunky's recovering from TPLO knee surgery and I've boarded some of my pack in order to keep his activity level very, very low for a while. 

Anyway, if there is someone on this board who could find out what his story is and perhaps help him get rescued or adopted into a great new home, that would be wonderful.

EDITED TO ADD HIS PICTURE WHICH SAVED ON MY COMPUTER - the dog identified as 
"My name is A649880" which is sad enough in itself!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I can go pick him up, but can't foster him because we're at work all day and it wouldn't be fair to him. But I'd be happy to get him and take him somewhere.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

He looks so sad and scared. I hope someone gives hime a loving home.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I just called the shelter and he's no longer available. I hope a loving person/family took him! :chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for checking - 

I saved his picture to my computer before it disappeared - in case anyone wants to see it again, I'm going to edit post #1 to add it in there.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, my, I live near Riverside. So glad he has gotten adopted (hopefully). I have no problem picking up one in this area for placement and/or foster. I already have two Malts and one chihuauha mini pin and hubby said "no more". Of course he did not say I could not "help"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been told a reputable rescue group has taken him in. I hope so. 

They will tend to his medical needs, then find the perfect home.

Live Long And Prosper, Little Man!!

[attachment=53245:Spock2.jpg]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful - thanks for the reassuring information!  

I check petharbor more frequently for shelters closer to me, and I was so worried just running across his post like that when it looked like he'd been there for two weeks! Hopefully the shelter was helping get him healed during that time.


----------

